# cheaper versions of the lever belt



## pumpster

Have found on ebay these cheaper versions of the strength shop lever belt which is £70 - ones on ebay going for around half that, will the quality be as good, anyone using a cheaper version? Also are these good belts, I was going to just get a cheap belt off ebay like the rdx one for £10/15 but figure might as well get a decent one from the start - or is a rdx one upto the job? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Immortal-Choice-Leather-Weight-Lifting-Lever-Belt-/270676100525?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item3f058d85ad


----------



## resten

Do you need it immediately? Strengthshop put theirs on sale every few months and they're quality belts


----------



## Queenie

Can't go wrong with Strengthshop. I wouldn't go for a cheap belt, it won't last. I have two SS belts


----------



## Mingster

I recommend these highly...http://www.zuluglove.com/new--powerlifting-belt--dominator--jet--xl-47-p.asp


----------



## Nytol

I have an Inzer lever belt, and for me it is too uncomfortable and bulky.

I've only used it a few times, I'm not really a belt person but find the Schiek one https://www.schiek.com/2004.html to be more than adequate.

I'd try before you buy if you have never used one.


----------



## martin brown

Nytol said:


> I have an Inzer lever belt, and for me it is too uncomfortable and bulky.
> 
> I've only used it a few times, I'm not really a belt person but find the Schiek one https://www.schiek.com/2004.html to be more than adequate.
> 
> I'd try before you buy if you have never used one.


What?! lol  Have you a tiny waist?

Inzer belts are quality. I use a Titan belt, also worth every penny. Try ww.inzernet.com or www.liftinglarge.com and see what they work out at from states. Lifting large are usually pretty cheap for delivery

If you lift and take it seriously then spend the money and buy a decent belt, it will last longer than you will. The cheap belts are poor in comparison and those who like them usually have never used a proper belt.

They do take some wearing in though to get to feel comfy and 'right'

What's a £100 - two tubs of ****ty protein?! The belt will do a lot more for you in the long run


----------



## Prince Adam

Nytol said:


> I have an Inzer lever belt, and for me it is too uncomfortable and bulky.
> 
> I've only used it a few times, I'm not really a belt person but find the Schiek one https://www.schiek.com/2004.html to be more than adequate.
> 
> I'd try before you buy if you have never used one.


How supportive are those schiek belts m8?

I have a thick power lifting belt but just can't get on with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i bought a cheap lever belt , popped open as i unracked squat bar , luckily i wasnt mid squat or i probably would have seen my dinner in my boxers .


----------



## MRSTRONG

strength shop are ok however i had some of their lifting shoes and the eye hole broke , they said it was common on that model .

spend more and get a better belt .


----------



## Nytol

Prince Adam said:


> How supportive are those schiek belts m8?
> 
> I have a thick power lifting belt but just can't get on with it.


I find it supportive enough for anything I want it for.

I don't use a belt to DL, but on one occasion I did when playing around with high reps and it was fine for 200kg x 15. I could not deadlift at all in the Lever belt, it dug in too much.

The only thing that is not good is an extra, unnecessary bit of velcro on the front, (you will see what I mean if you looked at one), but it is easy to take it off in 30 seconds and makes the belt a good one.

I've had this for 5-6yrs now and it is as good as new.


----------



## Suthy

Nytol said:


> I find it supportive enough for anything I want it for.
> 
> I don't use a belt to DL, but on one occasion I did when playing around with high reps and it was fine for 200kg x 15. I could not deadlift at all in the Lever belt, it dug in too much.
> 
> The only thing that is not good is an extra, unnecessary bit of velcro on the front, (you will see what I mean if you looked at one), but it is easy to take it off in 30 seconds and makes the belt a good one.
> 
> I've had this for 5-6yrs now and it is as good as new.


ae uk


----------



## Nytol

Suthy said:


> ae uk


 :confused1:


----------



## Aliking10

Prince Adam said:


> How supportive are those schiek belts m8?
> 
> I have a thick power lifting belt but just can't get on with it.


I have the 2006 Schiek belt (its thicker). Gives me great support and suits me fine for what i'm using it for.


----------



## pumpster

Mingster said:


> I recommend these highly...http://www.zuluglove.com/new--powerlifting-belt--dominator--jet--xl-47-p.asp


that belt looks good


----------



## pumpster

resten said:


> Do you need it immediately? Strengthshop put theirs on sale every few months and they're quality belts


I could wait, but also kind of want it now lol


----------



## pumpster

RXQueenie said:


> Can't go wrong with Strengthshop. I wouldn't go for a cheap belt, it won't last. I have two SS belts


you say don't get a cheap version, but theres a lot of products these days all made from one place and just branded for different companies. So it could infact be the same belt as from strength shop


----------



## Ballin

I have the RDX one as I refuse to pay $100 for shipping on an inzer. To be fair it does the job and very secure so im happy with it.


----------



## pumpster

I do like the look of it, looks as comfy as a belt can be and looks like it gives decent support, a lot on you tube about

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=inzer+lever+belt


----------



## Queenie

pumpster said:


> you say don't get a cheap version, but theres a lot of products these days all made from one place and just branded for different companies. So it could infact be the same belt as from strength shop


Yeah for sure.


----------



## MyronGainz

Bumping this....... I'm thinking of getting the rdx lever belt, some YouTube reviews seem to think it's okay. Anyone here got it???


----------



## bizerk

Mingster said:


> I recommend these highly...http://www.zuluglove.com/new--powerlifting-belt--dominator--jet--xl-47-p.asp


Also recommend these belts ^^^

Easy on and off, very tight and very comfortable!


----------



## bincey

I've got a 10mm strengthshop lever belt, it's pretty solid although I think the inzer belts look better quality. I'd still recommend the SS belt though.


----------

